# aTV via ssh



## Bubblefreddo (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il la ligne de commande pour mettre en veille (ou couper) l'aTV2 via ssh?
(chez moi il faut allumer le video proj pour savoir ou j'en suis ... (je n'ai pas la tv ! ) )

Merci


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Octobre 2011)

sudo halt je dirais


----------



## Bubblefreddo (16 Octobre 2011)

connection 192.168.0.xxx closed !

Merci Amalcrex... c'est bien ça!


----------



## darkking (17 Octobre 2011)

sudo halt je dirais


----------

